

Fair Labor Standards Act Advisor – Volunteers - danshapiro
http://www.dol.gov/elaws/esa/flsa/docs/volunteers.asp

======
danshapiro
Context:

"Separately, we want to apologize for some of the dismissive responses from
our volunteer moderators - since they aren’t employed by Dropbox, they don’t
have visibility into issues like this. "

[https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=97303&page=2#pos...](https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=97303&page=2#post-530452)

